# 2012 PSE Bow Madness 3G



## South Man (Oct 12, 2011)

2012 PSE Bow Madness 3G-----first test!!! 
Had 2 of these arrive today. This is a fantastic 1 cam bow for the price. I don't think you will find a faster 1 cam with a 7" brace. 

Specs:
33 1/8" ATA
7" Brace

PSE rates the bow at 330 FPS, but its much faster. I almost got that at 29"

I set it up at 29"(exact draw length was 29.125"). Maxed at 70.17#. Shot a 350 grain arrow at 328 FPS. Bullet holed on the 2nd shot. 
This puts the actual IBO at 338 FPS

The fit and finish is super nice. The black anodize from PSE is Perfect. The limbs are MO Infinity
Tested by ScottiePA on AT


----------



## lungbuster123 (Oct 12, 2011)

That's good to hear! How are the string's? The Bowmadness I had was a nice bow, but the string's on it were crap!


Oh nevermind I see now that you did'nt test it...


----------



## willsm89 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thas perty spiffy right there


----------



## South Man (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice rig! PSE is putting out some great bows.


----------



## j_hughes113 (Oct 13, 2011)

I had this bow in my hands for a pretty good while Monday. I have to say that it is very very impressive. Absolutely dead in the hands and aims like a rock. I see one in my near future. Y'all need to check out the new skull camo that PSE has out this year... it's pretty awesome!!


----------



## xs5875 (Oct 13, 2011)

so purty. Im guessin 699 bow only?


----------



## BigPimpin (Oct 13, 2011)

Never have been a big PSE guy, but this one is looking pretty serious.  The new PSE camo with the antlers and skulls is off the rip.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Oct 13, 2011)

j_hughes113 said:


> Y'all need to check out the new skull camo that PSE has out this year... it's pretty awesome!!



The Skulz camo isn't new for this year they have had since atleast last year.


----------



## XJfire75 (Oct 13, 2011)

It's no longer Skullz. 

It's Skullworks or something with deer heads this year. Looks sweet. 

I almost bought one from Scottie/PA on AT but figured I'd get a Maitland Zeus instead!

Can't wait for it to get here. 3D here I come!


----------



## XJfire75 (Oct 13, 2011)

xs5875 said:


> so purty. Im guessin 699 bow only?



$599


----------



## j_hughes113 (Oct 14, 2011)

lungbuster123 said:


> The Skulz camo isn't new for this year they have had since atleast last year.



Notice I said the NEW skull camo.


----------

